# attorney needed in argoa



## chuckmock (May 25, 2013)

can anyone please recommend an attorney or lawer whom I can use in the argoa or Cebu area , preferably argoa, to purchase a home/land I have located ? thank u very much, chuck


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

chuckmock said:


> can anyone please recommend an attorney or lawer whom I can use in the argoa or Cebu area , preferably argoa, to purchase a home/land I have located ? thank u very much, chuck


Hi Chuck,

We have members in that area so hopefully you'll get a few replies. I hope and would assume that you already know that you can not own property (land) in the Philippines no matter what anyone might say to the contrary. Any land you buy must and will need to be in the name of a Philippine citizen. Use caution...


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

agree or you will be tapped on the head i would rent and make sure you are happy with the location before doing anything another thing is re sale could take yrs to sell?????????


----------

